# First Level 5 in CPE! + Results



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

So Belle and I attended a CPE trial this past weekend, but we were only able to go on Sunday.
It was COLD!! But, we had a perfect day! :clap2:

Belle got a Q in Snooker, Jackpot, Jumpers, and Fullhouse!

She is now in Level 5 in Snooker!! I find it strange how most people I meet HATE Snooker, but I love running Belle in Snooker.  

We still are in Level 3 for Standard and most of the games, but we are in Level 4 in Jackpot though! I think trials have too many Snooker runs compared to the other games around here.. So we will finish all of our Snooker Q's well before the others at this rate 

How about everyone else who runs CPE... what Level are you guys trialing at? Do you have a certain game that you Q in more than the others??

For Belle and I it is back to training... still some issues (as always! ) We are going to a Rear Cross seminar this weekend, and then our last outdoor CPE trial the following weekend!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Our first three agility trials were CPE...so we have 4 of 6 standard level 3 and 2 of 3 Colors...we are in level 4 for everything else but haven't trialed in CPE since then, which was last winter...hopefully will pick up those last 3 Q's at a CPE trial this winter. Fortunately we mostly went through will straight Q's, though we NQ'd two standard runs which is why we haven't finished level 3 in that yet...both times they were the first run of the day in a horse area...and it was Kim's second trial ever and first time in a horse arena...yyyyyyyyyyyeah...

Congrats on starting to accumulate C-ATCH points though!


----------



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you start in Level 3?? I decided to start Belle in Level 1 which I kind of went back and forth with. I mean I am in no hurry, but it took 3/4 trials to move from Level 1 to Level 3... when we probably COULD have started in Level 2 or 3. But seeing as Belle is my first dog and first agility dog it was helpful.

I went to my first horse/dirt barn about a month ago.. and after that experience..never again. Belle had nearly a perfect weekend, and she loved it! However, I felt like everything was covered up in dirt for a week! And Belle being partly white.. she needed about 4 baths to get the red dirt stains out lol.

I am surprised how fast we moved through Snookers still! lol. I was bored and counted that we need 77 more Q's for a C-ATCH.. Give it 2 years and we will be close  lol


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah we started in level 3, which is the only reason we could almost get through level 3 in three weekends...one Colors NQ and two Standard NQs, and those are the three legs we still need.

Kim is my first dog and my first agility dog and I also kinda wrestled with where to start her. In the end I held off on trialing her a bit longer to hit some fun matches so I felt comfortable starting her in Level3, and the decision ended up working out for us. 

And yeah that's the bad thing about CPE...the sheer number of Q's needed is amazing lol. Good luck on your C-ATCH quest!


----------

